# Home/Personal use heat press: starting



## Jan_Kansas (Sep 1, 2009)

Lurker here. I've been on and off this site for maybe a year reading and wishing. I bought the epsom printer and some asst papers listed on here and used a regular old iron to make a few shirts for my now 10year old son. One shirt out of 3-4 lasted pretty good because we put as much pressure as we could, the rest-- no luck. Ready to buy a heat press for 8.5x11 and smaller prints off our computer. I want to get the press and a tsquare thing and ?a teflon sheet.. anything else I should consider. HOME USE ONLY FOR US. Don't have much to invest in this. HELP, I love making unique shirts for my son... THANKS.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think once you have a good heat press, you'll have most of what you need. 

You might look into a good used name brand press. I've seen a few good deals in the classifieds here and on craigslist/ebay.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

The teflon sheet is definitely recommended. I bought a used heat press, major brand, 16x20 with temp dial and pressure adjustment for under $200.00 off e-bay. The smaller presses will work but some trial and error to get temp and pressure right. God Bless.


----------



## Jan_Kansas (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks. 

So-- I'm ordering the TRANSPRO press from ProWorld for $299.99 unless someone knows where to get something for $300-$400 that is better. Does any site offer free shipping? My next thought was the HIX hobby lite 9x12 for $325. ANY THOUGHTS? I will make shirts for my son and my husband wears Tshirts so he'll get a few too, I guess. Home use only. 

Where is the best place to buy teflon sheets/ cutting tools and the Tsquare I read about? 

Thanks!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Check some of the suppliers at left that sell inkjet transfer media. You will do much better with the transfer sheets designed for heat press rather than the iron ons from local discount stores. They will have the teflon as well as T-squares designed for the purpose. Most will also send you a few sample sheets.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the Mighty Press lite - by Stahls - it's 11 x 15 and PERFECT! So far I have not run into any limitations with the size of the press (my goodness it's only 4'' narrower on one side than a 15x15) but I get the lifetime warranty, great wattage, and a well built press. 

I measured a bunch of the images on my husband's XXL shirts and not one went over 11x15 (not even close) and since my focus was youth, I knew I was golden because I could so XXL shirts, too. And I have.

Now if someone is doing really large print, sometimes the 16x20's do not even cover them somehow.... so at that point, to debate 11x15 or 15x15 would be mute to me. 

I've heard good things about the presses you're looking at and know good things about mine. Both have their strong points, though they might be a little different in some ways.

Good luck. You'll be happy you pitched the iron. That's how I started, too. Was Wonderfullllll to just set up the transfer and lower a press lid for 30 seconds. Whatta joy!!


----------

